# Revell Arado AR 196 A



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I mostly do Sci Fi, but lately I have been doing a lot of cars , trucks, etc. I saw this in Fine Scale modeler, so I thought I would give it a shot. Built straight out of the box. I just used the eduard photo etch for the cockpit, and also their masks for the canopy. The canopy was a real pain to work with . All loose pieces that needed to be glued together. I hope you all like the pics. Please, as always, any comments or critiques are greatly appreciated.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

A few more pics


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Awesome!.. Great weathering!


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Man, that's what I was gonna say. Very realistic. But you've got to have some serious brass ones to perch this beauty on a second or third floor railing.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well done! I'm about halfway thru mine (put it aside for a while). hat canopy does look annoying to tackle. I can't imagine why, in an otherwise well-engineered kit, they put a great big tab-and-groove in the middle of a clear part.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

WOW!! That is a nice build...


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Really nice job on that. 
I have one in the stash and I hope somewhere there is a aftermarket canopy for it so I don't have to mess with individual panes.

If it was me and I put my model where you have yours, One lone gust of wind would suddenly blast through and my model would take a nose dive.

Max Bryant


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Fantastic work if not for the background would swear it was real


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

jaws62666....s.moe, here...Great job on your Arado AR 196 A, really like the weathering you did on it...Especially the canopy, with the look of dried sea spray on it..Showing the wing retracted was a nice touch,..I was trying to figure out what the panel that is laying on the wing is....Is this a panel that is part of the rear wing root, that has to be removed when the wing is stowed?? Have seen this model and photos of it before, but never any up close with it's wings retracted....Again, Great overall job, loved the pic's.......I'm like the rest of the guy's,,,You sure got( guts) to put it out on the railing like that, for photos!!! Especially after you put so much work into it!!!!...........s.moe.........out.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Superb work, a real inspiration, thanks for showing.


----------

